# Bacon Sauce



## DrThunder88 (Feb 14, 2008)

Last week I made some bacon for breakfast for my family (late lunch for me) and noticed the lovely fond they left on the bottom of my skillet.  I deglazed with some milk, whipped up a quick flour roux with strained bacon drippings, and completed the sauce with some black pepper.  Not only was it good on the remaining eggs, but it was good on just about everything else!  From steamed broccoli to an extra strip of bacon (a decadent experiment, let me tell you).  I'm going to braise some leeks today and try another batch.


----------



## David Cottrell (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice idea Dr. Thunder number 88, thanks.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 14, 2008)

I love bacon so much that I could drink it. Looks like you've made my wish come true!


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 14, 2008)

DrThunder88 said:


> Last week I made some bacon for breakfast for my family (late lunch for me) and noticed the lovely fond they left on the bottom of my skillet.  I deglazed with some milk, whipped up a quick flour roux with strained bacon drippings, and completed the sauce with some black pepper.  Not only was it good on the remaining eggs, but it was good on just about everything else!  From steamed broccoli to an extra strip of bacon (a decadent experiment, let me tell you).  I'm going to braise some leeks today and try another batch.




I think that's just good ol' bacon gravy...


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 14, 2008)

Yum...would be good on cabbage or cauliflower or brussels sprouts and great on potatoes of any type, I'd think. Great idea - don't let those good drippings go to waste....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yum! Bacon gravy!


----------



## DrThunder88 (Feb 15, 2008)

"Bacon gravy", you say?  I knew it was too good to have not been invented before!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 15, 2008)

Instead of saving the bacon grease for the birds suet , I can try your idea.


----------

